# Alaskan Malamute grooming.



## raafley (Aug 2, 2010)

I have three and use an ordinary prong brush and long toothed comb while they are blowing coat.
Just wondered if anyone across the pond has any new idea's that we in Britain haven't tried yet.
I never use a furminator, am certain it strips the coat as many show folk over here have said - so not that tip please.
Cheers!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I dont like the furminator for thick coats like Malamutes. I just use a long toothed comb to get most of it out then a slicker brush to get the stragglers.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Yoshi gets the dryer and a comb. I hate furminater. Don't do it to your dog.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Not a furminator fan, either. I use a prong brush, a long toothed comb, and a slicker to top it off. A groomer used the zoom groom on her and said it was great for getting the undercoat out, but I didn't have that experience. I might not have been using it properly, though.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

A nice bath, lots of elbow grease - you want lather! Then rinse, and rinse, then conditioner and the zoom groom, more elbow grease (the conditioner helps make it work, I find anyway). You'll find a lot of hair comes out with that!. Then blow dry or air dry on a breezy day if you can, and comb out after.

This doesn't work of course if there's so much undercoat it's insane, in which case a greyhound comb does a good job before the bath. 

Did a husky mix that was so neglected I thought I'd gotten all the coat out, did the bath and still had to comb a ton and then rebath because her coat wasn't really that clean with all the dead hair!

Lana


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I personally prefer the flat "greyhound" comb the best for when they are blowing coats, but I will use a rake every once in a while. For some of our rescues, we'll use a "shedding blade" (http://www.petfoodcheaply.com/store/jw-pet-gripsoft-shedding-blade-dogs-large-blade.html-0). I find that most dogs don't mind this one as much as some more "intimate" brushes/combs and it is quite effective. However, they don't work if there are a lot of matts.

I also have some friends that like to use flee combs on their woolly mals. Since I've never had a woolly, I'm not sure how effective it is.

ETA: I also don't much care for the furminator. I don't feel like it works as well after they grow their mature coats.


----------



## raafley (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. 

I don't suppose there's an easy way out with a Mals coat, just lots of elbow grease and lint rollers to get the excess off ourselves, lol.

One of mine is going in for a hip replacement next week and I wanted him as hair free as possible, don't want to cover the theatre with loads of hair for them. A bath it is (much as he hates it) with conditioner and i'll get a "greyhound" comb.

At the mo all three are blowing like crazy - full time job but you gotta love 'em!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

If there is any way possible. Id take them in to a groomers. that way they can easily get way more coat out then you would at home, With their tools, a bath and a HV dryer.

Do you own a shop vac? could easily turn it in to a blow dryer.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> If there is any way possible. Id take them in to a groomers. that way they can easily get way more coat out then you would at home, With their tools, a bath and a HV dryer.
> 
> Do you own a shop vac? could easily turn it in to a blow dryer.


The only thing with the groomers, is that our dogs tend to cost more to groom than the little dogs that just need a clip. We've done a groom once at petsmart (for my husky) and it was $75...she didn't have any mats...she just needed a bath and I didn't have the time because we were going to be entertaining guests. Unless its a great emergency, I'll never pay for a groomer again...they didn't even do as good of a job as I thought with brushing her out.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> The only thing with the groomers, is that our dogs tend to cost more to groom than the little dogs that just need a clip. We've done a groom once at petsmart (for my husky) and it was $75...she didn't have any mats...she just needed a bath and I didn't have the time because we were going to be entertaining guests. Unless its a great emergency, I'll never pay for a groomer again...they didn't even do as good of a job as I thought with brushing her out.


I took Kobe to petsmart a while ago because I was out of town and couldn't go to my regular groomer. Horrible, horrible job. They wanted to charge me $80 and I told them no, I was only paying $20 for the terrible job they did. They eventually accepted.

My regular groomer charges $45 for a bath, brush, HV blow dry, nail dremel, paw fur trim. And they do it perfect every time. I like them a lot.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> The only thing with the groomers, is that our dogs tend to cost more to groom than the little dogs that just need a clip. We've done a groom once at petsmart (for my husky) and it was $75...she didn't have any mats...she just needed a bath and I didn't have the time because we were going to be entertaining guests. Unless its a great emergency, I'll never pay for a groomer again...they didn't even do as good of a job as I thought with brushing her out.


Call a small shop, not a nationwide shop. at my work a husky is typically 50-60 bucks, thats with bath, HV blow dry, nails, ears,clean feet up&any other crazy hair and brushing. take note that a husky does take alot more work then a JRT or even a lab (normally) due to their coat, it blows alot of hair, making a ton of work to sit and blow out a coat with the HV for 30 mins to a hour or more. so when yes its expensive, in reality it takes about 3 hours of major work. top to finish. Not sure what petsmart or any where else does, but thats how it is at my job.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Or you can pay $12 at petco and use their equipment and do it yourself  It is a lot of money, and I do know people that will send their husky to the groomer regularly, but I just don't think it's necessary. I do my own dogs' nails and feet hair weekly. They get brushed regularly. The ears get done when needed. Since their coats are so oily, they hardly ever need a bath. So the only thing that we would need is the blowdryer, and maybe someone elses drain to clog. 

I would rather spend that extra 40-50 on toys that they'll destroy and have fun doing it. There are quite a few self-serve dog washes in the area for me to do it myself. It always makes me wonder why anyone would spend more...but then, I guess some people just have more money to spend.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Or you can pay $12 at petco and use their equipment and do it yourself  It is a lot of money, and I do know people that will send their husky to the groomer regularly, but I just don't think it's necessary. I do my own dogs' nails and feet hair weekly. They get brushed regularly. The ears get done when needed. Since their coats are so oily, they hardly ever need a bath. So the only thing that we would need is the blowdryer, and maybe someone elses drain to clog.
> 
> I would rather spend that extra 40-50 on toys that they'll destroy and have fun doing it. There are quite a few self-serve dog washes in the area for me to do it myself. It always makes me wonder why anyone would spend more...but then, I guess some people just have more money to spend.


It's not really about having more money to spend. In between working 60+ hours a week, socializing with friends, going out on business dinners, spending time with the girlfriend, I would rather have my free time be spent playing with my dog, taking him to the dog park, cuddling with him, playing shaping exercises, etc than working on grooming.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

I just want to say good luck with the hip replacement! And well...keep brushing. It's a never ending battle sometimes


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> Or you can pay $12 at petco and use their equipment and do it yourself  It is a lot of money, and I do know people that will send their husky to the groomer regularly, but I just don't think it's necessary. I do my own dogs' nails and feet hair weekly. They get brushed regularly. The ears get done when needed. Since their coats are so oily, they hardly ever need a bath. So the only thing that we would need is the blowdryer, and maybe someone elses drain to clog.
> 
> I would rather spend that extra 40-50 on toys that they'll destroy and have fun doing it. There are quite a few self-serve dog washes in the area for me to do it myself. It always makes me wonder why anyone would spend more...but then, I guess some people just have more money to spend.


Good for you for doing it all yourself.

But most people do not brush their dogs, much less clean their ears, nails ect. Most people who home bathe do not do it properly and never rinse the dog fully. We get a TON of huskies, mals, berners, goldens ect on a weekly basis, all in bad grooming shape. And I cant think of a single place around here where I can pay a small fee and bring my dog in and do it myself.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> Call a small shop, not a nationwide shop. at my work a husky is typically 50-60 bucks, thats with bath, HV blow dry, nails, ears,clean feet up&any other crazy hair and brushing. take note that a husky does take alot more work then a JRT or even a lab (normally) due to their coat, it blows alot of hair, making a ton of work to sit and blow out a coat with the HV for 30 mins to a hour or more. so when yes its expensive, in reality it takes about 3 hours of major work. top to finish. Not sure what petsmart or any where else does, but thats how it is at my job.


We groomed THE MOST gorgeous husky today...black and white with the most gorgeous, noble head. Last time, they wanted the dog shaved. I talked them out of it (yay for me!) We did a bath, the de-shed in the tub (a conditioner basically) and good, long HV dryer session (to which he howled the whole time, lol). There was barely any undercoat left to brush out. It works. Very well.



RBark said:


> It's not really about having more money to spend. In between working 60+ hours a week, socializing with friends, going out on business dinners, spending time with the girlfriend, *I would rather have my free time be spent playing with my dog, taking him to the dog park, cuddling with him, playing shaping exercises, etc than working on grooming*.


Precisely the reason I have lower maintenance dogs. Spending the whole day in the grooming shop takes a lot of time away from my dogs, and though I enjoy giving them a good bath and brush out I prefer to spend that time training and just hanging out with them. I've wanted a St. Poodle for years, but there's no way I would have the time to do what I'd like done with the coat. Maybe when I'm semi-retired


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

LazyGRanch713 said:


> We groomed THE MOST gorgeous husky today...black and white with the most gorgeous, noble head. Last time, they wanted the dog shaved. I talked them out of it (yay for me!) We did a bath, the de-shed in the tub (a conditioner basically) and good, long HV dryer session (to which he howled the whole time, lol). There was barely any undercoat left to brush out. It works. Very well.
> 
> 
> 
> Precisely the reason I have lower maintenance dogs. Spending the whole day in the grooming shop takes a lot of time away from my dogs, and though I enjoy giving them a good bath and brush out I prefer to spend that time training and just hanging out with them. I've wanted a St. Poodle for years, but there's no way I would have the time to do what I'd like done with the coat. Maybe when I'm semi-retired


We had a husky in the other day. he was HORRIBLE. at 13 years old, this dog could fool any one in to thinking he was 1. he howled, barked, screamed the whole time, pooped THREE times in his cage and peed lake Ontario in another, so he needed 2 extra baths. he hated the blow dryer, nail trip, brushing, ear cleaning, everything. I spent 2 solid hours just working on him to get him out ASAP lol. But he was beutiful looking and very sweet.

I enjoy spending a ton of time grooming Blaze, and as does he. But after a 1.5 hour session I just want it to be done lol.


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Tankstar said:


> We had a husky in the other day. he was HORRIBLE. at 13 years old, this dog could fool any one in to thinking he was 1. he howled, barked, screamed the whole time, pooped THREE times in his cage and peed lake Ontario in another, so he needed 2 extra baths. he hated the blow dryer, nail trip, brushing, ear cleaning, everything. I spent 2 solid hours just working on him to get him out ASAP lol. But he was beutiful looking and very sweet.
> 
> I enjoy spending a ton of time grooming Blaze, and as does he. But after a 1.5 hour session I just want it to be done lol.


What did you charge for the beast!?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

MoosMom said:


> What did you charge for the beast!?


I think he was 85, BUT that is with a extra 10 bucks for all the clean up of the mess's he made (my boss and I literally spent about 30 mins altogether for the 4 different times cleaning up his mess's), 15 extra for furminator shampoo(by request of owner. we charge extra for this shampoo if owners want it) and 10 bucks for a extra bath.

When he called we quoted him i think 50 bucks lol


----------



## JosieC (Aug 24, 2010)

My dog is a long haired too. He is a Newfoundland hound mix. He get knotted so easily... I have used the furminater before, but if you use it you have to be super gentle, because it pulls their hair. Now I use a ferminater like thing, but its smaller and more gentle.


----------

